
Elon Musk: Moving to Mars will cost less than $500,000 maybe even below $100,000 - somebehemoth
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/02/11/elon-musk-how-much-it-will-cost-to-move-to-mars.html
======
strangattractor
It cost about $100K a year to keep people in prison. Just maybe some of them
would like to go and settle Mars instead of staying in prison. It might make
since to pay their way. One could imagine an entire colony of such prisoners
developing and preparing Mars for the rest of us in return for paying off
their debt to society and their transportation to Mars .... :)

~~~
strangattractor
We can call them Marstralians

------
LinuxBender
Shouldn't they pay the first few generations of volunteers to move to Mars?
Anyone going there has the obligation of doing a lot of work in a very
hazardous unforgiving environment.

~~~
Pharmakon
The history of exploring new frontiers is a history of the desperate and
motivated being ruthlessly exploited by the rich and powerful. The
justification is usually “they volunteered” and “it’s worth the sacrifice.”
Personally I find such arguments unconvincing when the people making them
aren’t making the sacrifice.

With our current technology it seems that a trip to Mars would be one-way, and
you would die young. You’d hope that means we develop better technology before
shipping people out, but again, history seems to suggest otherwise.

~~~
LinuxBender
I agree with all of this. I ask because there are places on earth that will
pay you to live there. [1] In most cases you don't even have to do anything.
On Mars, the first few generations will have to contribute, follow very strict
procedures, be mentally and physically sound, or things will go sideways very
quickly for everyone.

[1] - [https://smartasset.com/mortgage/us-cities-that-will-pay-
you-...](https://smartasset.com/mortgage/us-cities-that-will-pay-you-to-live-
there)

------
kristianp
I'd prefer a return trip to a moon hotel.

